# My beloved Fulton Anglehead. PIC HEAVY:)



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

I love anglehead lights! Especially the Fulton. In my flashlight collection there will always be an A2, M6, my departed grandfather's Rayovac Sportsman 2C, and a Fulton anglehead.

I just had to make a thread about these _nearly_ forgotten wonders. 

Recently I dug out my old Fulton that I got when I was in the Army and decided I had to put it into service. It was never very impressive in it's original form honestly, the output is very ordinary. What it does have is a good tight spot with wide stock flood and an easily modded platform with an uber strong body! I have heard that some had bad switches but I have never experienced it personally, maybe I am just lucky. The momentary button is a neat touch but I hardly ever use it. I have knocked it around and it always comes back for more. I've had many lights but I would have to say that this is the light that got me used to EDC'ing a light in my adult years. 

The shape is very utility oriented. It can fit into tight spaces and works fantastic clipped to your vest or belt lighting up your way. It tail stands and shoots over low obstacles like grass, will never roll away, and the flat clip on the back can keep it stable for ceiling bounce too. The switch is protected by ears so it's not coming on in your pack. The Fulton comes with colored lenses so you get an odd clear ringy diffusion, white, red, and blue all in the special tailcap compartment. Not only can you use the rear clip but it has a stowed away tailcap loop for hanging it too. Spare bulb space is in the tail that's convienent for bulb swaps and it's better protected than the mag's foam which gets brittle and disintigrates with age.

Modding it is fairly easy. You can use a 8AA to 2D adapter and using 7x NiMH cells and a dummy AA cell running a 6 cell bulb. *I have my Fulton running right now on a 6 cell Xenon bulb powered by 7 2000maH Eneloops!* There is also the regulated powerstick that gives you 3.6v for 5/12 hours and it comes with 2 Xenon bulbs that lets you choose the runtime. Most things you can do to a 2D Mag you can do here. You can fit a good number of reflector types/sizes in there. My stock metal reflector looks very very lightly stippled, I just wish I had a source of glass lenses for it! Battery options are all over the map! CR123's 4-8AA's 3/4thA's 3C's 2 D's and more. 

LED mods are do-able too. Fulton has an LED model out now but I have not gotten to play with one yet. There isn't any way for heat to get out so you need a beefy heatsink. Wayne (ElectroLumens) makes a KILLER survival light giving you 100 lumens of Seoul beauty with a runtime of 24 hours to 50% from 2 plain D cells! I have one on order actually. Many CPF'ers have done LED mods and if you keep the output reasonable and the heatsink big the rest is easy. Because of the lack of a thermal path out of the body this is never going to be a screamer of an LED host but around 100 lumens is just fine. 

Sure there are cooler, smaller, brighter lights but there really is something wonderful about the old anglehead. I just thought I'd throw this thread out to list everyone who likes the Fulton or any angle head and maybe compile a bunch of mods while we're at it. 
:twothumbs
Anybody got pics?!


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: My beloved Fulton Anglehead.*

Here ya go! I just completed mine.

Let me know when you find a glass lens, I need one too.:thumbsup:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2796581&postcount=1


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: My beloved Fulton Anglehead.*

I have 2 of them I got several years ago through an Army/Navy surplus catalog. One OD green, one black. I put an EverLED in the black one. Very durable, and a good general feel to it in the hand. A design that is kind of timeless, even if obsolete now.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: My beloved Fulton Anglehead.*

These (or variants of them) have been around for a _looooong_ time - at least 40 years, maybe more (does anyone know exactly?) 

Bearing in mind the age of the design, it has stood the test of time pretty well.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I could grind down a Mag sized Borofloat to put in here. If only I had one to experiment with.................


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 20, 2009)

glass lenses are hard to come by in this size. I bought a camera filter similar to this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320332981998
and cut away the metal revealing a fine circle of glass just a tiny bit small. spaced properly it seals the light air tight once the bezel is tightened.


----------



## baterija (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: My beloved Fulton Anglehead.*



DM51 said:


> These (or variants of them) have been around for a _looooong_ time - at least 40 years, maybe more (does anyone know exactly?)



Exactly no...but here's a good link. Pretty similar lights were issued in World War II with the current generation dating back to the Vietnam era.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

Camera lenses eh'?

Time to do another Google!  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 20, 2009)

I just had bad luck then - the bulb of my light broke if you looked at it the wrong way.

Keep this up and I might have to grab one and mod it.

-Trevor


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

They can be had really cheap if you look around, I say go for it!

But then again I AM pretty biased towards these workhorses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 20, 2009)

They are a great light. I gave my Elektrolumens modded Fulton, with a Lux III and a 27mm reflector to my son. 

Bill


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 21, 2009)

whats with all the MX991/U love lately?... seems like every day there's a post somewhere. A year ago I got laughed at for discussing mods for mine.

Heres mine, hot wired for 6xNiMH cells and a 6D mag lamp.


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 21, 2009)

You can take a MagLED 2cell module and shove it into the bulb holder (minus the screw-in bulb retainer) and it fit's just fine. A little brighter than some drop in modules and with a thermal path to the metal reflector. 
Just one more idea for modding this overbuilt light.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 21, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have always liked the Fulton Anglehead but gave up on it as the switch failed on several lights I had when I was still in the service.Are your switches holding up well or is there a fix for faulty ones ?


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 21, 2009)

I spray mine liberally with deoxit / progold. That seems to keep them working. There's really not too much that can go wrong with them.


----------



## PCC (Jan 21, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> You can take a MagLED 2cell module and shove it into the bulb holder (minus the screw-in bulb retainer) and it fit's just fine. A little brighter than some drop in modules and with a thermal path to the metal reflector.
> Just one more idea for modding this overbuilt light.


It's considerably brighter with an SSC P4 in place of the Luxeon emitter!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 21, 2009)

Great! 
Now I need to get a 2 cell mag led to convert. Luckily I have the Seoul already.


----------



## leukos (Jan 21, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I think I could grind down a Mag sized Borofloat to put in here. If only I had one to experiment with.................


 
That's what I did to make a glass lens that fit. I used a diamond bit on my dremel and sort of made a circular shape out of it! It makes a good enough seal. 

I did notice in Fulton's literature that they offer glass lenses as an option for their industrial lights: http://www.fultonindoh.com/images/documents/IndustrialLightsBrochure.pdf It is quite possible they also sell them for the anglehead lights as well, I have not contacted them to see if that is the case though.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 23, 2009)

I must call them! THANKS 

Anyways, the plastic lens is handling the 6 cell xenon bulb on 7AA just fine somehow. 1 hour yesterday and it's just like allways. I'd feel better with Borofloat though!


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the same light, only without the blue filter. Let me tell you, that thing is built as a utility light. The switch on mine is great, and that light could take more falls than most lights ten times the price. Eventually I plan to mod it with a warm led emitter, so that I can still use the red filter and I will have an efficient light that uses D batteries. It's always good to have a good light that can run on D batteries.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 23, 2009)

Guilty! I have four of these...3 od and one black...I managed to scape some of the green and orange filters as well from some of fulton grey navy models. Two of them have craftsman LED Drop-in's, and one has a 2-Cell magnum star xenon. Great lights for farting around the house or outside...and they still ahve a cool factor about them...like GI Joe cool......my fourth one is used for spare parts...and these things are actually "submersible"(for fording operations/rain/etc.), being favored by the Tunnel Rats in 'Nam!







Enjoy the pic's, Sarge!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 24, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR THE PICS!

Never seen the green and orange filters, very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 27, 2009)

Fulton just got a good lube job. Snow's comming my way.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 27, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> THANK YOU FOR THE PICS!
> 
> Never seen the green and orange filters, very cool. :thumbsup:


 
No prob...i always like seeing pic's of the classic's...the "roots of flashaholism". I fell in love with this light when I was a kid, and would always play with my dad's when he was an SP. I wish the angle-head fulton's would have come with the orange filters...I just managed to slavage these from some grey navy models we had, and we had to throw the filters away because they were FOD...I now use these on all of them nearly 90% of the time, and use them as "permanent light stations" around the hosue during outages since the stand fairly well and point horizontally. The green is only good with the incans as the blue tint oof most of the drop-ins messes it up, and you end up with an ugly black-green beam...hope ya get a power outage!


----------



## Search (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## angelofwar (Jan 28, 2009)

Your paint job, search? Or it come like that?


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 28, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> glass lenses are hard to come by in this size. I bought a camera filter similar to this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320332981998
> and cut away the metal revealing a fine circle of glass just a tiny bit small. spaced properly it seals the light air tight once the bezel is tightened.



Bought one and I am using it now, but it is 3mm's to small. Once you remove the ring the lens measures 40mm. 

I hope Flashlightlens make a DBS UCL that should be 43mm, that would be excellent!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 28, 2009)

Search, your Fulton has something different on it!

You make that?


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 28, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Search, your Fulton has something different on it!
> 
> You make that?



+1 I would build another one like that with a p7 underpowered.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder how many rebels would fit in here?


----------



## TheMechanic (Feb 1, 2009)

I have several of these hanging around, doing nothing...using AAs in them would bring them back to life!

Where do you buy the 8aa to 2d adaptors?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 3, 2009)

8AA to 2D options I know of:

12V non-regulated option
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=590

3.6V regulated option with 2 bulbs included
http://www.lightingpro.org/products-powerstik.php

EDIT: BAD INFO! IGNORE 6V regulated option *LOOK FOR: F1-BS Officer-Lite Battery stick*
http://www.lightingpro.org/accessories_parts.php

:twothumbs Enjoy yourself!


----------



## leukos (Feb 3, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> 6V regulated option *LOOK FOR: F1-BS Officer-Lite Battery stick*
> http://www.lightingpro.org/accessories_parts.php


 
That is actually just a 12V pack (8AA in series) just like the one sold at the Shoppe.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 3, 2009)

Crap, I'll have to edit that then. :thumbsup: Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Search (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry I forgot about the thread. 

I checked the model number and it's the same a the OP. It came this color though.

It is missing the piece that screws on to the bezel. It held the colored lens you could swap in and out.

Of course I have lost all of those too.

You can pick the same model light up at most army surplus stores. Where I can mine when I was a kid.


----------



## Merit (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry if I'm raising this thread from the dead, but I've been googling without any luck. I had a GI flashlight years ago and it served me well until I lost it. I didn't think about it for a long time until I saw one of them being used recently. 

Now I know there are plenty of modern flashlights that outperform it, but I cannot find an accurate specification sheet for the Fulton or its modern variant listing essentials like lumens, battery life, or any of the numbers that I thought this board thrives on. Not even Fulton's website lists anything close to useful. Their brochure is a joke compared to the elaborate detail lavished on modern flashlights.

So anyone here know what the old/new GI Fulton is capable of in its stock GI form?


----------



## Marduke (Apr 8, 2009)

Pretty much the same as any quality 2D incan light. 15-20 lumens on fresh cells, with 9-10 hours of of constantly dimming brightness with the 50% mark somewhere around 6 hours or so IIRC.


A fast, easy upgrade is to simply drop in one of the various PR base LED upgrades.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah but seeing the Mag xenon 6 cell bulb in there is pretty fun too. oo:


----------



## GreyShark (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the basic design though I'd like to see it re-interpreted in aluminum and maybe made in the 2x C cell form factor.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 9, 2009)

GreyShark said:


> I like the basic design though I'd like to see it re-interpreted in aluminum and maybe made in the 2x C cell form factor.


 

That would be nice but probably expensive. Also a 2 or 3 CR123 version would be nice.


----------



## GreyShark (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not afraid of expensive as long as I'm getting what I pay for. I still don't think that particular wish will come true though. On the other hand yours may have! Check out the First-Light Tomahawk. It's an anglehead that runs on 2x CR123.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 9, 2009)

If its under $20(I consider that reasonable because Mag makes a 2-C flashlight in America for $16.99) it wouldn't be bad.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 11, 2009)

I have some potted 1274 Bulbs. Would these fit in the bulb holder? I might have to pick one of these up, the bulbs are just collecting dust.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 14, 2009)

Couldn't wait any longer so I grab my father-in-laws light. It worked with both my potted 1274 and potted 1164 bulbs. Now if only it weren't for the dang heat!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for letting us know.
lovecpf


----------



## leukos (Apr 14, 2009)

AKDoug said:


> Couldn't wait any longer so I grab my father-in-laws light. It worked with both my potted 1274 and potted 1164 bulbs. Now if only it weren't for the dang heat!


 

I have a glass lens in mine, I wonder if the plastic bezel can handle it? Also, I wonder how many amps that switch is rated for.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 18, 2009)

leukos said:


> I have a glass lens in mine, I wonder if the plastic bezel can handle it? Also, I wonder how many amps that switch is rated for.




No idea about the switch but I think more than the bezel, I would be worried about the little plastic retainer that holds the bulb into the reflector.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 23, 2009)

The ones available here in singapore go by the brand of "D&G" like the fashion brand, but no relation i believe.

They are also standard in C size. Ive put in a ROP-hi bulb and running two C li-ons...works great!

Crenshaw


----------



## Mr_Light (Apr 23, 2009)

AKDoug said:


> No idea about the switch but I think more than the bezel, I would be worried about the little plastic retainer that holds the bulb into the reflector.


 When I have installed MAG LED upgrades in these I just removed the plastic bulb holder and packed aluminum foil around the bulb base. It's not pretty, but it works.


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have 4 glass lenses that'll fit just fine. 1mm too small but they seal fine if centered when assembling. Send me a PM and I'll ship them to you for $1 postage. I only have 4 that I'm willing to part with. If you love your fulton angle head, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 14, 2009)

Can you measure your lens and get back with me?

The camera lens I bought from Ebay just barely sits on the seal all around. Is this how yours fits?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 14, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> I have 4 glass lenses that'll fit just fine. 1mm too small but they seal fine if centered when assembling. Send me a PM and I'll ship them to you for $1 postage. I only have 4 that I'm willing to part with. If you love your fulton angle head, shoot me a PM.


 
If you have an extra, I would be in for that. Been wanting to mod one of my Fultons into an ROP for a long time now.

EVOLUTION


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fulton is bad for the ROP for heat dissipation reasons. Though my Fulton was an ROP for many months with no damage, I never ran it longer than 5 minutes at a time.

I like the glass lenses for their scratch free properties and I have one (possibly two) left. Just send me a PM and it's your's for a dollar. 
As far as size goes it's 42mm exactly. That's 1.5-2mm bigger than the camera filter glass I was using before. its much easier to get this lens to seat properly than the camera glass. 

I'm doing this as a service to my fellow Fulton lovers so don't ask if you don't have a fulton anglehead FFS.


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 14, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> Fulton is bad for the ROP for heat dissipation reasons. Though my Fulton was an ROP for many months with no damage, I never ran it longer than 5 minutes at a time.
> 
> I like the glass lenses for their scratch free properties and I have one (possibly two) left. Just send me a PM and it's your's for a dollar.
> As far as size goes it's 42mm exactly. That's 1.5-2mm bigger than the camera filter glass I was using before. its much easier to get this lens to seat properly than the camera glass.
> ...



PM sent! That would be excellent! The camera glass I have measures 39.8.


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 14, 2009)

All gone guys. If anyone wants some Dealextreme has them but you have to buy ten of them.


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

GreyShark said:


> I like the basic design though I'd like to see it re-interpreted in aluminum and maybe made in the 2x C cell form factor.




I've seen C cell reinterpretations *cough* knock-off *cough* on fleabay recently & multi-AA variants too, I've also noted local Firefighters using them as well though brightly coloured models (in this case fluorescent yellow) :thumbsup:


I don't have one yet but have been searching for a Vietnam era Fulton for my flashlight collection (though I'm tempted to get a new version as well)


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have one yet but have been searching for a Vietnam era Fulton for my flashlight collection (though I'm tempted to get a new version as well)


Read post #6 for the link.
You can get them here for $11.55 shipped. You just can beat that!


----------



## KevinL (Jul 15, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Thank you for letting us know.
> lovecpf



You need to try the ROP bulbs!

Go easy on the runtime if you don't have a metal reflector and glass lens though. The high bulb chews up Maglite plastic reflectors for breakfast. The low bulb isn't so bad.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 15, 2009)

KevinL said:


> You need to try the ROP bulbs!
> 
> Go easy on the runtime if you don't have a metal reflector and glass lens though. The high bulb chews up Maglite plastic reflectors for breakfast. The low bulb isn't so bad.


 
I hadn't had the reflector out of my Fulton since... let's just say a long time. Just pulled it out and... it's metal. I've loving this thing more and more. Fulton ROP, here we come.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2009)

Nitroz said:


> Read post #6 for the link.
> You can get them here for $11.55 shipped. You just can beat that!



Thanks for the thought... however they don't ship to Australia (according to their shipping calculator) 


This ROP proposition would make an excellent 'sleeper' :thumbsup:


----------



## KevinL (Jul 17, 2009)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I hadn't had the reflector out of my Fulton since... let's just say a long time. Just pulled it out and... it's metal. I've loving this thing more and more. Fulton ROP, here we come.





[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the thought... however they don't ship to Australia (according to their shipping calculator)
> 
> 
> This ROP proposition would make an excellent 'sleeper' :thumbsup:



Awesome. Get a glass lens and you're all set. 

Someone else mentioned the sleeper appeal of the ROP in another thread too. Load up the Fulton or the Mag and everybody thinks you've got 'one of those' flashlights. Turn it on and watch the jaws drop


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 17, 2009)

Will the Maglite LED modules work in that light? i have the C version of it, and im looking for an LED drop-in that i can put in there, and a nite-ize long running bulb in the spare bulb holder. Two runtime/bright ness choices in one!

Crenshaw


----------



## Mr_Light (Jul 18, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> Will the Maglite LED modules work in that light? i have the C version of it, and im looking for an LED drop-in that i can put in there, and a nite-ize long running bulb in the spare bulb holder. Two runtime/bright ness choices in one!
> 
> Crenshaw


 The MagLed module should work fine. You need to take the plastic bulb holder from the back of the relector, insert the MagLed, pack aluminum foil around the magled to hold it into the reflector and to help conduct heat away. You may need to slightly bend the metal strip that makes contact to the positive end of the of the bulb to push on the magled contact.


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 18, 2009)

dorcydirect led drop in modules work great.


----------



## leukos (Jul 21, 2009)

Glass lens arrived today and is already installed! Thanks carbine15.
.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 22, 2009)

I put one of mine in and set it down for the night then the next morning the glass was shattered. It did not fall or move at all, just shattered.

I guess I tightened it too hard and the lens gave up after I fell asleep. 
If anyone is wondering it was the LED mod so heat was not a factor, I just cranked it down too hard.


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 22, 2009)

Torque kills glass lenses. The bezel was probably too tight.
Shipping my last one to you now. Let me know when you get it. k?


----------



## kosPap (Sep 11, 2009)

well that does not count as a full mod and much more in the spirit of this thread, so here it is...

Upgraded Anglehead....

I was considering upgrading for some time but I was scared on the thought of a wire becoming loose...the heatsink is so well nudged in there that it would be crazy to go any further dissasembling it...
And I did not have the money for a full mod*

Luck forced me to do it when the reflector peeled off, unscathed luckily..

So I removed the LuxIII star and placed a SSC P4 salvaged from a chinese cheapie (probably a T-bin).

Here is what it loooks like now...






This time the reflector was seated atop the star and I had a nice focus (maybe it would be better if a trimed just a bit from the lreflector bottom). It was superglued first to stay in place and then hot-melt glued for easy off when I get richer

Output is better, but the real suprise was the tint....What a warmish yellow-white...excellent (sorry no pic)

* the proper material would be a Good XR-E and these optics....wonderful


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 11, 2009)

With the poularity of the Anglehead Flashlght for the Military, and even the Boy Scouts had an Anglehead flashlight, I am suprised Sure Fire does not make an Anglehead 6P, G2 or maybe best of all an A2.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 11, 2009)

Fenix is making an AngleHead flashlight.

Called (so far) the MC-10.

They're running a Contest to pick a better name for it.


_


----------



## nzgunnie (Sep 11, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Fenix is making an AngleHead flashlight.
> 
> Called (so far) the MC-10.
> 
> ...



Yes, but it's got the stupid SOS and strobe thing going on. It's a shame the Fenix insist on ruining a perfectly good concept by insisting on adding these.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2009)

nzgunnie said:


> Yes, but it's got the stupid SOS and strobe thing going on. It's a shame the Fenix insist on ruining a perfectly good concept by insisting on adding these.



they want suggestions on how to make the light better in the naming contest. *hint*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Fenix is making an AngleHead flashlight.
> 
> Called (so far) the MC-10.
> 
> They're running a Contest to pick a better name for it.



I found the product page for the MC-10 thanks! (didn't see anything about a naming competion though) :thumbsup:




[B said:


> nzgunnie][/B]Yes, but it's got the stupid SOS and strobe thing going on. It's a shame the Fenix insist on ruining a perfectly good concept by insisting on adding these.



Hmmm... seeing as this is being marketed towards camper/hikers like it or not, it makes sense to have SOS/locator modes


----------



## DM51 (Sep 12, 2009)

It might be an idea to start a separate thread for the Fenix MC-10 (if there isn't one already) and discuss it there. 

Let's keep this thread for the Fulton. And _please_, let's not start a strobe vs. no-strobe discussion here.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 12, 2009)

so what is the place of the anglehead today? both in its old and possible a new materialization?
And I am limiting the question to the 2D format....

As luck has it I read a webpage on some firemans' flashight...So the obvious question...what king of flashlight can provide 8 hours of constant on during deployment? 

is this the case the D primaries (and possible lithiums in the future) have an edge?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 12, 2009)

kosPap said:


> qwell that does not cuunt as a full mod


kosPap, the impressively rapid rate at which your fingers fly around the keyboard sometimes leads to unfortunate typos, lol. Perhaps you could check your posts a little more carefully before submitting them?


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 12, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> dorcydirect led drop in modules work great.


They do and even better when they have a seoul p4.


----------



## carbine15 (Sep 12, 2009)

JamisonM said:


> They do and even better when they have a seoul p4.



very nice. I destroyed a module trying to do that. Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 12, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> very nice. I destroyed a module trying to do that. Congrats!:thumbsup:


Thanks. It's not hard, just patience and a pair of fine tipped tweezers along with the regular stuff for soldering is all you need.


----------



## PCC (Oct 22, 2009)

I was out and about yesterday and drove past an army surplus store in an area that I'm not usually in (Berkeley, California). Ahh, what the heck, I've got time to kill and money burning a hole in my pocket so I stopped to take a looksee. The only thing that caught my attention in the store were the 12 Fulton anglehead flashlights in the one obscure display case. I bought a black one for $9.86 after tax (tax in Berkeley seems to be higher than in SF) and it appears to be brand new. The guy said that a customer told him these were Chinese knock-offs but if that is the case then they made these really well compared to the TL-122 clone of a Fulton that I had bought earlier in the year. Now I'm just trying to get ideas for what to do with this light. It's definitely going to be LED and it's definitely going to be run at 350mA or so to keep the heat down. I really like the idea of using a MagLED 2D module in it with a Seoul P4 U-bin like I have in my MagLite but I also wouldn't mind doing something a bit more optimistic. I'm still working on this in my mind. In hind sight, I should have bought two of these and swap the MagLED in my son's TL-122 into this one so that he will have a 'real' Fulton angle head.

As for the TL-122, it's going to be set up with 12 5mm LEDs driven by a 350mA driver for power outage situations. I guess I could run 3 C-cells and DD them but that would be too easy to do and I usually try not to take the easy route.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 22, 2009)

This is easy without being_ too_ easy.

Find a nice round disk of Al or copper the right diameter and around half and inch thick to drop in, drill 2 holes in it, Arctic Alumina an LED you like on it, solder a micro puck to the led, and solder the other ends to the + and -, fix a short reflector or optic of your choce over the LED then you have a nice little emergency LED light that will run for at least 20 hours on 2 regular D cells. If you have the stuff it's a 20 minute job tops.

If you want to run it harder with a more traditional driver then you can drill out the rivets holding the clip on and run 2 bolts from the clip into the back of your heatsink. Heat will move along those bolts to the clip (and your hand) and let a bit more heat out of the light but I still wouldn't drive it really hard.


----------



## kosPap (Oct 23, 2009)

hmm nice tip on heatsinking...

the rest is a recrreation of the AngleLux in case you are familiar with it (I bet you do)


----------



## PCC (Oct 24, 2009)

Funny you should mention using the clip as part of the heatsinking. I thought about that, too, but didn't think about drilling them out. I think I'll do that. I have access to a Sherline mill and have the aluminum to make a heatsink so it would actually be pretty easy for me to whip something up for this light. I'm actually thinking of running a protected 18650 or even 32650 or two to run a buckpuck or something. It's going to have a large reflector as I don't like seeing the large head but small reflector ala Angelux. Yeah, I'm aesthetically challenged.


----------



## wintermute76 (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't mean drag up an old thread, but there are some great ideas in here.
Dusted mine off last night. Gonna have to do something, I did drop in one if the old Maglite LED bulbs (Nichia Jupiters? 2 back to back) just doesn't seem bright enough.

I like the angle head style. Have one of the small 1-AA Pentagon angleheads, handy little guy.


----------



## Kindle (Sep 18, 2010)

wintermute76 said:


> I like the angle head style. Have one of the small 1-AA Pentagon angleheads, handy little guy.



Some other lights you might find interesting:

Fenix MC10
TrustFire Z1
SUNWAYLED L10A
First-Light Tomahawk

...and the various ZebraLight headlamps.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 19, 2010)

wintermute76 said:


> Don't mean drag up an old thread, but there are some great ideas in here.


 
Great threads never die! lovecpf I think the C2-HA Addict thread is one of the longest running non sticky threads on CPF...and this one occassionaly pops back up!

Since they clearing them out here, and I can get new Fultons for $.49 , I'm gonna grab a few for Christmas presents!


----------



## baterija (Sep 19, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> and I can get new Fultons for $.49 ,



Hmm time to swing by the PX for me.


----------



## ftumch33 (Sep 19, 2010)

I always wondered why no one did a `metal waterproof version of this light` 
You could take an aluminum pipe and bend it like an electrician would, thread both sides for head and tail and it could be a twisty tailcap for operation or you could drill and tap a switch just like the origional light (wink, wink, nudge nudge flashlight mod gurus`!)
BTW, I have 4 Anglelux around the house


----------

